# Re:am I too old ?



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Liz11 said:


> Hi
> I am trying to decide if I am just too for this now
> I have had 4 failed IVFs with a previous partner, caused our separation with the stress of it all- I had one treatment with my husband and it was successful ! I now have a little girl of 1 1/2 years
> I have just finished a 2nd failed cycle where I had only 5 eggs collected 2 grade two put back and 1 frozen
> ...


----------



## Ana (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi Liz
Please do not give up hope - I am 40 (last September) and have just had my 9th cycle of treatment which tested positive on Monday  (& tuesday and this morning - just to make sure  !!!!) . 
I have always only produced about 5 eggs with 1,2 or 3 fertilising (never more), but this time it has worked!
I know it is early days but at least we have got this far, this being our first positive !
Good luck, & keep going.
Love
A.x


----------

